# iCloud Drive et stockage disque dur mac



## vazen (30 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,
depuis que j'ai accédé à iCloud Drive sur mon Mac, je constate ("à propos de ce Mac") qu'il occupe 109 Go, et que "Documents" occupe 51 Go. Or iCloud Drive contient Documents... Je n'y comprends rien !


----------

